# My son's first Betta died



## therealredding (Jan 14, 2012)

Good Morning,

I am new to the Fish Forums and I guess I should have put up an introduction, but I really wanted to get some possible answers so I hope you will forgive my breach of etiquette.

My son received a betta for Christmas along with a starters 1 gallon tank kit.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4056279&lmdn=Brand

Despite my reservations I actually became attached to the little guy fairly fast (the fish, not my son  ) I did some research and couldn't believe the amount of conflicting advice there was out there on taking care of a Betta.

Any ways, we were changing out about half of the tank water once a week and making sure to treat the replacement water properly 24 hours before the water cycling. We would place the water right next to the betta tank so the water would be as close in temperature as possible. We even had plans on getting a larger 5 gallon tank for him. The tank was kept in my living room which is a constant 24C. 

From the time his tank was set up on Dec 26 to last Friday morning he seemed to be fine. He was very energetic, he would greet us every time we approached his tank and he was a huge pig.

Last Friday my wife feed him is morning meal (we were feeding him twice a day about 4-5 pellets each feeding as per package directions) and he gobbled it up like normal. The evening feeding he didn't eat. Saturday morning my wife woke me up saying the fish looked pale and he wasn't eating. I took a look at him and he was just hiding in the plant and his body did indeed look very pale. 

Over the next hour or so I started getting ready to do a full tank cleaning like I read should be done in situations like this. I cleaned a container to hold him in while his tank was being cleaned, but when I went to transfer him he started floating on his side and then I noticed his gills where not moving. When I put him in the new container (with water from his tank) he just went belly up.

Any ways, we have decided that we want to get another betta along with a new tank but before we do that, I just want to see if I can learn if I did anything wrong. I've read betta fish are hardy fish, if one dies in only a month under my care, I don't want to sentence another to death.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The usual killer of fish in small tanks is either ammonia or nitrite. In a small amount of water, it is very easy for ammonia from food to reach deadly levels. This is especially likely in the first few months before a tank is "cycled". Read the "stickied" threads about the cycle. Until the filter is converting all ammonia to nitrate, there is a real risk of death by water quality.

If you don't have any filter, 100% water changes are necessary, with the frequency depending on the size of the container. 

If the fish makes 1 ppm of ammonia a week and you change 50% of the water, then the next week you'd have 1.5ppm (half of the first week's 1 + next week 1), then 1.75, 1.875 and it would just keep climbing. 

Another killer of new fish is disease from the store. Always quarantine new fish (assuming you have old fish). The only real prevention is the to keep the fish is good conditions so its immune system can fight off disease. 

The other strong possibility, esp. with betta and goldfish, is a food problem. They will gobble as much food as you give them. But it can get stuck, rot and make gases, it can twist and rupture an intestine. Fish that refuse food, don't poop, swell up, or swim funny often have this kind of problem. 

Less common, but still happens is trauma. A fish can be squashed when netted, or it was startled and hit its head hard on the lid or an ornament can fall on it. 

Notice that 2 of the main killers are food related (food makes ammonia, food blocks digestive tract). The #1 newbie mistake is feeding too much at one time. #2 is feeding too often. 

The larger the tank, the less likely a fish is to die from a single overfeeding. Getting a 5 or even a 10 gallon (only 4" longer and 2" wider) with a filter and "cycling" it is a good way to make sure the next fish lives a lot longer.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I prefer a 10 gallon tank for a betta, mostly because I had one in a 10 gallon and he loved it. I had a floating plant that he loved


----------



## therealredding (Jan 14, 2012)

The one gallon tank had a filter although I think it was a pretty cheap looking filter that took these plastic furnace looking filters. So do you think it was that I just didn't change enough of the water? Did we feed it to much?

Do you think by getting a bigger tank with proper filter and heater and maybe keep the feeding to once a day the next betta will stand a better chance?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

get a 5 gallon. If you really really want your fish to live a long time, keep it in heated, filtered water. If a male betta is by itself in a 5 gallon tank, then you should do a 25% water change weekly. If I betta suddenly loses color, that is a sign of stress. Here's some info on care.
Bettas


Betta fish are easy fish to care for. You don't have to have a big aquarium, just a one gallon bowl, which is the 

smallest size recommended. Bettas can live up to five years, but mostly live two to three years in bowls. They 

require food once a day, though it is better that you feed them twice a day. They like varied diets and pellets and 

blood worms should do well. It's better to underfeed then overfeed as bettas will eat too much if given the chance. 

It is best to keep bettas in a 2-5 gallon aquarium with a heater and filter, as bettas like heated water with a gentle 

current. Optimal water temperature is between 72 and 84º F as bettas are tropical fish and like warm water. Water should be clean and warm. Plants 

will help keep aquarium water healthy, but weekly water changes are still needed. Plants are a great addition to any betta tank as bettas like exploring. 

It is recommended to daily take a turky baster and suck out poop and some water at the bottom of the container and replace it with dechlorinated water.

It is best to keep bettas in something bigger like a 2-5 gallon aquarium, with a heater and filter as Bettas like 

heated water with a gentle current. 

The males can't be housed together without a divider, but the females can be kept together in groups of threes 

and fours in a five gallon aquarium. Females like to socialize so it is best to keep them in larger groups. Males and 

females shouldn't be housed together if there's no divider. Bettas can jump and will sometimes jump out of their 

tank and onto the floor or another fish's jar. 

Bettas are smart and beautiful. They can be trained to do tricks like swimming through a hoop or jumping up 

and eating out of your hand. They come in many tail types and colors. Some tail types are Veiltails, Delta Tails, 

Halfmoons, Plakats, Crowntails, Double Tails, Triple Tails, Rose Tails, and mixed tails like Halfmoon Plakat, and 

Crowntail Plakats. Some colors are red, blue, green, yellow, purple, white, pink, brown, black, and mixed colors. 

There are even different color markings such as solid color, butterfly, devil, dragon, cambodian, tuteweiler, marble, 

and more! 

There are betta shows and clubs. One of the clubs is the IBC (International Betta Congress). The IBC puts on 

shows and their forum is a great place for info! A good book for information is Bettas by Marshall E. Ostrow. Bettas 

can be found in most pet stores that carry fish. 

I chose this pet because they are fun and easy too keep! 


It may not be your fault that the fish died. He could have been previously diseased. If you have any problems, feel free to private message me.


----------



## Venemous Rock (Jan 16, 2012)

As said above, a betta losing it's color is a sign of stress.

One thing you can do to decrease stress is to upgrade your tank size. Obviously, if your betta was energetic in a one gallon, a five gallon is going to make him a LOT happier. He will have much more roaming space which will generally make set his mood a little better.

Another thing you can do to decrease stress is to get a tank mate. In a five gallon, two ghost shrimp or one mystery snail is fine along with a Betta fish. These will provide company and build a community.

Another way is instead of using pure dechlorinated tap water is to mix in some spring water. Heavy metals like zinc will not be dissolved out of tap water. If you mix in some fresh spring water, the metals will be diluted and not as detrimental to your fishes' health.

One more way is to install a filter/air pump if you haven't already. A filter is very much needed for a five gallon tank. An air pump isn't needed for a Betta- they are used to living with stale air. But it would make the fish much happier.

- Good luck,
Venemous Rock


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

In a 1 gallon bowl, filtered or not, it is hard to get a good cycle on it. The cycle is what is most important here. You want a fully cycled tank to put your fish in. Due to the size of the tank that is just hard to pull off in a 1ga. The option being to do full water changes every 2-3 days, which is stressful to the fish. 

You will want:
A tank of whatever size you desire (3ga minimum I would say).
A heater rated for that tank that will keep it anywhere from 74-80 degrees. They tend to like it hotter so 78-80 is good temp for them.
Filter- you want a good one but you will need a way to provide the fish with a place to get out of the flow. Betta's don't like a bunch of flow all the time. But many will play in the flow so you don't have to worry about it in general. Just make sure they have a way to not get stuck in it. I used a floating plant. My guy loved to rest in the plant and play in the flow. 
Lid- Betta's tend to jump so you will want a lid. Their major way of getting around in their native land is to jump from puddle to puddle. Very skilled at it, they are 

You will want to feed once daily. Vacuum weekly and do a 25% water change on anything 3g or larger. Always use a dechlorinator on your replacement water. 

Cycle your tank before you add your fish. This will take time.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

not shrimp. Maybe 3 corys and a betta in a 5 gal?


----------



## therealredding (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, so a 5 gallon tank with heater and filter with plants to rest in and maybe some tank mates. I'll read up on cycling before I get the fish. 

Vacuum?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

therealredding said:


> Vacuum?


Essential! 

I really like the Top Fin small gravel vac for my 5 gallon. It's little and easy to squeeze into the small space (I have a Fluval Chi and the filter is right smack dab in the middle of the top) and it has a little bulb to squeeze to get the suction going. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

vacuums are nice to have!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are there any plants in the bowl? A few sprigs of Anacharis will make the fish feel more safe and secure, which is always a good thing, but more importantly, this very fast growing plant will "eat" the waste chemicals in the water, effectively cleaning it.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello,
I just like to say that I think I found your problem right here,
Your main thing is that if you change the wtaer every week, then the fish may first of all become stressed from the changes in temperature and in water bacteria.
That is just your first problem, by changing it every week, the healthy bacteria in the tank is taken out, and then when you change it the next week, all the bacteria that had the chance to grow in this short period, will also be taken out, so my only question is, does your tank have a filter? And my suggestion to you is, take out less thata 1/2 a gallon each water change, or do a water change every 2 weeks.
And also, my condolensces for your betta's death.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't say I agree with you gg. In a one gallon tank that hasn't been 'cycled', water changes are the only thing preventing death by ammonia poisoning. Yes, you can shock the fish with different hardness or temp and you will take out some bacteria in the water. But the vast majority of bacteria is in the filter. Unless the tank has been 'fishless cycled' you have to keep the levels down to keep the fish alive. If you feed lightly and the tank is 'cycled' then you can cut down on WCs.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

i know, but what I am suggesting, if you read the whole thing, is that he should take out less water, this way, you still have the water changes as you wish, but it will effect the fish less, and effect the water the same.


----------



## therealredding (Jan 14, 2012)

I did have plants but they were the plastic ones that came with the kit. The tank did have a filter, but I was one of those filters with what looked like a plastic furnace filter that you replace like once a month.

So the vacuum....It it for sucking out the water? Gravel? Or is it more for fish waste?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it is for sucking out the fish waste that you vacuum

I have used a mini filter in a 5 gallon tank for a betta and it works just fine. (Penplax mini) The small filter will cycle just a well as a larger one-just be careful to keep the old filter media(pads , fluff) when you clean the filter or you will lose your good bacteria.

Any bigger tank and you need a bigger filter. That being said , too much suction in the filter uptake tube if the betta is not used to faster flow will cause the tail to be sucked in and ripped off- sometimes.

I keep mostly female bettas in my community tanks and males by their selves unless I find they have nice calm personalities. The males get a bit more territorial than the girls.
Most bettas that have been in little cups when you buy them have a hard time swimming when first put into a larger filtered area. It takes a few days for them to get strong enough to resist the current.
Be careful of plastic plants that have sharp edgers. The fish can cut itself on them. A better choice is silk plants but better still is some anacharis( elodea) or a nice bit of java fern tied to a small cleaned rock.
Mr Betta as already said will continue to eat til he gets sick. I feed my guys only in the morning. I use baby betta pellets and only give 3 -4. If you want to give the 4 pellets over the day just give 2 at a time, once in the morning and once at night.
If using blood worms no more than 1-2 worms a week or they run the risk of blockage again.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have an undergravel filter?? or something like below.
BTW your link to your tank at petsmart does not work.

http://www.amazon.com/Small-World®-Aquarium-Filter-Tanks/dp/B000634IYU


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there! I have two male bettas. I think I know what your problem was: overfeeding. Bettas have small stomachs, the size of their eye.

I feed my bettas a pinch of betta flakes and two pellets. I also fast them once or twice a week so that they don't get bloated or get swim bladder. I had swim bladder issue with my doubletail betta before, I don't want it again.

Gravel vacuums get the fish waste that settles to the bottom of the tank between the rocks.

I am sorry you lost your betta.

I agree that most bettas love bigger tanks, so a 10 gallon would be a good choice. My doubletail betta loves the ten gallon tank that he is now cycling for me.


----------

